
Show HN: Multiplayer game to help non-native English speakers improve vocabulary - abhas9
Hi HN,<p>My friend and I just launched a vocabulary quiz game. It&#x27;s a two Player Game where you challenge your opponent with a word and answer their challenge question. Whoever gets the highest score in a round of 5, wins.<p>Currently, words are from Barron&#x27;s 333 most essential GRE wordlist to help students preparing for the standardized test.<p>You can check out the game at:
[Play Store]
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.buildmyvocab.greenglishgame" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.buildmyvoc...</a><p>or<p>[Hybrid web app in Ionic - Please allow some time to load]
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;buildmyvocab.in&#x2F;wordsgame" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;buildmyvocab.in&#x2F;wordsgame</a><p>We would love to hear feedback from you guys.
======
DanBC
I like it!

I think I'd like a summary at the end of words I got wrong.

~~~
abhas9
That's a cool suggestion. I think that will definitely be a useful addition.
-Thanks

~~~
alexleegk
It would be great if the summary had all the 5 words, so that I can review
their definitions at the end. Some of my correct answers could have been
educated guesses, but I'd still like to learn the definitions of those words.

------
mobilio
It's great game! I would like to see share to social networks after game. Also
"social logins".

~~~
abhas9
Thanks for the feedback. Android version has a share feature which allows you
to share the generated code with your friends.

Additionally, a feature to share score/game result will be fairly easy to
implement and helpful.

------
macp
Cool! It would be great if we could post short messages to the other player +
have a timer for the answers.

~~~
abhas9
noted :) Thanks for the feedback.

------
drewmol
Good design, simple interface, fun to play. I see you are trying to keep it
feature minimal at first. My thought after I finished a game: I would like to
send a message to opponent, say good game, and let them know I'm a native
English speaker.

~~~
abhas9
Thanks for your comments. Agree, chat feature between players would be
interesting.

Are you aware of any libraries for this? Something like intercom which allows
integrating chat between players in an easy plug to play manner?

~~~
drewmol
I'm not, haven't done much mobile dev, but maybe someone else will chime in?

------
franciscop
So happy to do 5/5 as a non-native speaker!

Tips: it is obviously for mobile, but for computer it is almost unusable. Max-
widths and all, then `cursor: pointer` for the answers would go a long way.

Also, a chat or a way to play another game with the same person would be nice.

~~~
abhas9
Thanks :) Happy to know that you liked it.

We will definitely work on these changes to fix the experience for people
using it on the desktop. As you said, max-width, cursor: pointer and may be a
loader will be the way forward.

------
theoneone
Well done. A 5 star game from me(web version). A few features that came in my
mind immediately : \- login system for keeping track of my games and score \-
ranking system \- a timer for answering a question.

Once again good game/app.

~~~
abhas9
Thanks for your valuable feedback. We are glad that you enjoyed it.

We want to test the user engagement with a very minimum product first. All
these features are in our mind.

You can expect the timer in the upcoming release :)

------
j_s
Anything out there for English-only homes to help their toddlers learn other
languages, specifically Chinese and/or Spanish?

~~~
abhas9
I don't know if it exists but my friend and I are thinking of making a VR app
to help toddlers learn their first 100 words in a foreign language. Our idea
is to use 360-degree images with annotations to teach words using Google
cardboard or any other VR device.

There is a rich dataset of 360-images by MIT[1] if anyone is interested in
taking up this project.

[1]
[http://people.csail.mit.edu/jxiao/SUN360/](http://people.csail.mit.edu/jxiao/SUN360/)

~~~
6t6t6t6
For some reason the idea of putting a VR visor to a toddler is unsettling to
me. Maybe I am getting old...

~~~
sourcesmith
The Oculus Rift and Samsung Gear VR Health & Safety documents state that they
should not be used by children under the age of 13. Same for the Google
Daydream and Sony states that their VR is not for use by children under the
age of 12.

------
kyriakos
Really nice. Only used the web version. As a non native English speaker I
learned a couple of words too.

~~~
abhas9
Thanks. Such comments really help us to stay motivated :)

------
csours
If this is backed by a list of words and definitions, it seems easy to expand
to other languages and subjects. Do you have any plans to do this?

If you have two friends right next to each other one could start a game, and
share it via QR code on screen.

~~~
abhas9
Yup - we have plans to expand it to other languages and cover more useful word
lists. The QR Code option will definitely be a nice addition, though we have
code sharing feature in android app over WhatsApp and other available apps.

------
rohanrath
Makes learning so much fun. Would be really helpful for folks!

~~~
abhas9
Thanks :)

------
another-dave
Nice! Even as a native speaker it's fun :)

Would love a French version too

~~~
abhas9
Thanks :)

We are thinking of integrating Quizlet. Quizlet has very rich content. Eg.
[https://quizlet.com/1321499/essential-french-vocabulary-
flas...](https://quizlet.com/1321499/essential-french-vocabulary-flash-cards/)

It can add a lot of flexibility to the game and our users will be able to
challenge each other on a variety of themes.

------
fragger
Seems really helpful.

~~~
abhas9
Thanks.

------
jhanschoo
Dang, you beat me to the proof-of-concept. I'm building a somewhat similar app
over my summer :3

I hope it will be as well received as yours!

------
sujal99
Helpful. Thanks for not having advertisements in the app.

------
vipulyaara
Awesome. Seems really cool. Gamification makes it fun :D

------
kunal16890
Awesome game, learn while you play!. Interesting themes.

------
edwilson
i like this game. some ui effects will helpful for web

~~~
abhas9
Happy to know that you liked it. This is the first basic release. Native
Android UI is a little better than the hybrid web app.

We will definitely work on the UI in the coming version.

